# Where is everybody staying?



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll be at the helendorf with a few peeps :thumbup:


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

bavarian brook rentals


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

a hotel


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

littlenr said:


> a hotel


 wrong Nate, we are staying at THE hotel


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

Rev. Longride said:


> wrong Nate, we are staying at THE hotel


 oh my bad yo!:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

littlenr said:


> oh my bad yo!:screwy:


 Off topic but since I saw you on here, if your bringing the Coupe this year please get in touch with me in Helen. Need to get some footage with some loudass drivebyes and overruns 

Chris 
205-222-8411


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

91cabster said:


> Off topic but since I saw you on here, if your bringing the Coupe this year please get in touch with me in Helen. Need to get some footage with some loudass drivebyes and overruns
> 
> Chris
> 205-222-8411


 It should be there. Louder and better looking than ever!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Helendorf with a few others as well.


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

Super8


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

DirtyDub01 said:


> Super8


 i was thinking the same..!


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

we staying at innsbruck golf course. sleeps ten people and gated. got plenty of parking too.


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

whereever the beer is.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

where did y'all stay last year? pros/cons/input about other places? help a first-timer out!


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

Syndicate and C.B.S. were at the Days Inn and we partied all night long played beer pong in the parking lot, had a flaming grill, and caused a general riot but the cops never bothered us. The manager there, Rhonda, would be drinking with us 1 minute and then swearing at us about swearing the next... :screwy: She did take us across the street and buy us a round of shots on Friday night :thumbup::thumbup: There's only 1 entrance to the lot so there are no idiots constantly driving though which is a bonus in my book and best of all it's right across the street from the liquor store. We've moved the party this year, trying something new. 

But honestly, anywhere you stay in the town will be perfect. Err'thing and err'party is within walking distance.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbup: thanks


----------



## puffy713 (Jul 17, 2007)

Anybody know of a hotel/motel/anything that will allow people under 21 to make a reservation?


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

DirtyDub01 said:


> Super8


:thumbup::thumbup: staying there as well


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

DAYs INN.. Bookd!!!:thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone ever stay at the Ramada down there? I have lots of points from work travel


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

A2jettafreak said:


> DAYs INN.. Bookd!!!:thumbup:


booked. le sigh. crossing my fingers from all the roach business i read online

OVRWRKD, a bunch of the nj guys stayed at the ramada last year. they said it was nice, just a bit out of the way of all the action and a tad far for a drunkwalk home (uphill, apparently). on the plus side, the parking lot (and your car) is out of the danger zone :sly:


----------



## klodkrawler05 (May 1, 2009)

I just made reservations at:
Super 8 Helen Ga
Property Address: 8396 South Main Street, Helen, GA 30545 US
Phone: 1-706-8782191

should be there with at least a dozen other michigan VW guys.


----------



## a3dubberboi (Jan 29, 2004)

Country INN and Suites


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

eudorrra said:


> booked. le sigh. crossing my fingers from all the roach business i read online


I don't remember seeing or hearing about roaches at the the Days Inn last year, it wasn't bad at all for what it is. :beer:


----------



## TheSeff (Jul 26, 2007)

Team CSB is staying at the Helendorf. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

Rev. Longride said:


> wrong Nate, we are staying at THE hotel


:laugh::laugh:



Rev. Longride said:


> I don't remember seeing or hearing about roaches at the the Days Inn last year, it wasn't bad at all for what it is. :beer:


no roaches in my room at least!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

looking to get to know those crazy Syndicate guys a little better this year, THE hotel should be a nice change in scenery thats for damn sure.


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

my room at the Days Inn was clean. Now the manager Rhonda is a different story.

I still have a scar on my back from the damn parking lot too!!!:banghead:


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

littlenr said:


> my room at the Days Inn was clean. Now the manager Rhonda is a different story.
> 
> I still have a scar on my back from the damn parking lot too!!!:banghead:


yeah...i just remembered Rhonda giving me an open beer...lets just say i was sleeping for about 3 hours in the middle of the day Saturday.

hahaha

and thats what you get when you fling my ass into the brick column on the tricycle!


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

BluishGreen1.8T said:


> yeah...i just remembered Rhonda giving me an open beer...lets just say i was sleeping for about 3 hours in the middle of the day Saturday.
> 
> hahaha
> 
> and thats what you get when you fling my ass into the brick column on the tricycle!


No brakes.....


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

phew lol thanks :thumbup:


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

littlenr said:


> No brakes.....


brakes are like bags...and are for bitches:laugh::laugh:


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

BluishGreen1.8T said:


> brakes are like bags...and are for bitches:laugh::laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:eace:


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

Days Inn :beer:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Booked the Helendorf:beer::beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Any rooms still available?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I think they might have one with a jacuzzi left


----------



## Max-e-Mouse (Oct 26, 2008)

Ramada FTW. Stayed there first year, camped the second, going back to the good old Ramada this year!!!


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

Just booked the last standard room @ the Helendorf last night:beer:


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

Last year at Days Inn.. we were outside our rooms drinking and the guy inside on the computer decided to keep staring at us.. Rhonda came out and told us to be quiet so I asked her if she could tell the guy inside to stop being a creeper. She then informed me that the creeper was her son.:banghead: It was a Fail on all accounts, and we almost got kicked out..but despite that altercation it was a decent place to stay.. :laugh:


----------



## eUrOpEEn_GTi (Oct 19, 2009)

HOLDFAST101 said:


> Last year at Days Inn.. we were outside our rooms drinking and the guy inside on the computer decided to keep staring at us.. Rhonda came out and told us to be quiet so I asked her if she could tell the guy inside to stop being a creeper. She then informed me that the creeper was her son.:banghead: It was a Fail on all accounts, and we almost got kicked out..but despite that altercation it was a decent place to stay.. :laugh:


Yeah that was a good time, hopefully the creeper decides to stay home this year. and hopefully im not the only drunk guy that tries to take the party to the lawn, solo.


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

Days Inn was good for us in the back last year:thumbup::thumbup:

hope you guys have a better time this year:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## T3Fox (Apr 3, 2009)

two rooms at the super 8, Coming from PA:thumbup:


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

In a (Euro)van down by the river.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

My bro will be doing the same. 


wku88omerta said:


> In a (Euro)van down by the river.


 i will be at the country inn and suites


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

I've got the Econolodge over by the water park booked. The rooms aren't stellar but there's nothing to complain about either. And there wasn't any partying last year which for me is a plus (I might be one of the only people not planning on drinking my nights away in Helen). So if you want to guarentee your self a decent nights sleep I would suggest the Ecconolodge or Comfort Inn on the east end of town.


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

just booked a room at the super 8 :beer:


----------



## dmvDANYO (Nov 9, 2009)

Super 8 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

OVRWRKD said:


> I think they might have one with a jacuzzi left


Not anymore....booked and mine


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

just booked a few rooms at the ramada limited.


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

staying at the bestwestern in helen georgia....


still had rooms and we just booked today.

$79. a room with 2 queen beds


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Quality Inn


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

hammeredGLI said:


> staying at the bestwestern in helen georgia....
> 
> 
> still had rooms and we just booked today.
> ...


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Just wanted to share a really odd experience I just had with Country Inn and Suites. 
Backstory: I organize this trip for my club Chapter 11 Dubs. I generally use our 20 room requirement as leverage to get a better deal. The hotel in return gets a guaranted advanced payment and they boost their occupancy rating. Last year I booked a block of rooms at CI&S and the manager was fantastic. We got a good price and the hotel got a much needed bump in business.

This year I call up and there is a new manager, Daina. I explained my situation and informed here that her rooms were going for $82 a night online. I asked her what she could offer me for 10-20 rooms, paid in advance/nonrefundable. She responded $109...:what:
I informed her that it would be cheaper to book online individually than through her. I politely asked if she would like to discontinue our successful relationship of three years or help us out. She became extremely rude and went off on a tirade about how she's the new HMFIC and the old days are gone. :screwy: If that is the new management put in place at CI&S I cannot recommend them to anyone. I already have called two other establishments that are more than happy to work with me and provide a block of rooms at a good rate. 

[Insert cool story bro pic here]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

SmithersSP said:


> Just wanted to share a really odd experience I just had with Country Inn and Suites.
> Backstory: I organize this trip for my club Chapter 11 Dubs. I generally use our 20 room requirement as leverage to get a better deal. The hotel in return gets a guaranted advanced payment and they boost their occupancy rating. Last year I booked a block of rooms at CI&S and the manager was fantastic. We got a good price and the hotel got a much needed bump in business.
> 
> This year I call up and there is a new manager, Daina. I explained my situation and informed here that her rooms were going for $82 a night online. I asked her what she could offer me for 10-20 rooms, paid in advance/nonrefundable. She responded $109...:what:
> ...


Very dissapointed to hear about that experience. We have never endorsed that hotel because of their lack of cooperation. eff 'em. If your bringing that many people, you really should check out the Lorely. Nice condos that sleep 6 for super cheap!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5187043-Room-Availability


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

Rev. Longride said:


>




you there with us?


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

hammeredGLI said:


> you there with us?


youre in for a real treat


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

Rev. Longride said:


>



iam alittle worried after this....



BluishGreen1.8T said:


> youre in for a real treat


and now i'am EXTREMELY worried...:what:



please explain


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

hammeredGLI said:


> iam alittle worried after this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont worry...we will take care of you! :snowcool:


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

SoWo is the Syndicates anniversary celebration, we turn it to 12 because 11 is for pu ssies. :wave:


----------



## MiLeenaLee (Aug 9, 2007)

hammeredGLI said:


> iam alittle worried after this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

BluishGreen1.8T said:


> dont worry...we will take care of you! :snowcool:



lol... (and the banjo starts. deliverance) 




Rev. Longride said:


> SoWo is the Syndicates anniversary celebration, we turn it to 12 because 11 is for pu ssies. :wave:


happy anni.... 



MiLeenaLee said:


> Be afraid, be very afraid!


:what:


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

deff. ready for some good times!


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

just booked the quality inn!!! super stoked!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Just booked days inn on hotwire.com. 55 a night...


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Tell Rhonda at the Days Inn to stay a property manager and not try to party with the guests. 
I promise it will work out better for errrbody.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Rev. Longride said:


> SoWo is the Syndicates anniversary celebration, we turn it to 12 because 11 is for pu ssies. :wave:


Oh boy


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

The helendolf


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

is the bestwestern nice at all?

i dont want to stay in a **** hole!! lol


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

It's better then the days inn or super 8 but not a good as the country inn and suites. 
Never stayed at the dorf so I can't say.


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

JHanna79 said:


> It's better then the days inn or super 8 but not a good as the country inn and suites.
> Never stayed at the dorf so I can't say.


so its middle of the road then... aight.

i can **** with that. lol


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Good luck with the sleeping part though. I just get a room so I can shower and change clothes. The rest is optional. :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

booking somewhere this week.....where ever i find available at this point:laugh::beer:


----------



## MadChef95 (Apr 24, 2008)

Camping at the Unicoi park campground


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

irishpride said:


> bavarian brook rentals


 Have you stayed there before? How is it?


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

JHanna79 said:


> Good luck with the sleeping part though. I just get a room so I can shower and change clothes. The rest is optional. :thumbup:


 x2


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm looking to book sometime this weekend.. :: fingers crossed ::


----------



## LadyRed (Feb 9, 2011)

me and BullitTDI and little SM (2yo daughter) will be staying at the Hampton Inn. :wave:


----------



## jettaagirl04 (May 17, 2009)

you have to be 18 to get a room. 

&& I just booked one of the last rooms @ the Quality Inn.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

jettaagirl04 said:


> you have to be 18 to get a room.
> 
> && I just booked one of the last rooms @ the Quality Inn.


 me 2.....just to let everybody know...... 

at the qaulity its if you tell them your with SoWo- 

-69.95/night you save $75 for 3 nights from the normal rate 
- she has a few non-smoking 2 queen bed rooms, a jacuzzi room, and some handicap rooms left 

she also gave me a deal on the pet fee since im bring my pup:thumbup:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> me 2.....just to let everybody know......
> 
> at the qaulity its if you tell them your with SoWo-
> 
> ...


 thank you, sir.. I'll be calling them shortly.. you wouldn't happen to have the number saved.. would you???


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> thank you, sir.. I'll be calling them shortly.. you wouldn't happen to have the number saved.. would you???


 706-878-2268


----------



## jettaagirl04 (May 17, 2009)

yeahh she discounted me to on my 3rd person. 
if you don't tell them your there for the car show then they will charge you like 115 a night. make sure you book asap. this show is going to be bigger then last year. i didn't book last year till april and there were plenty of rooms then, so make sure you book or you will be outta luck.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

jettaagirl04 said:


> yeahh she discounted me to on my 3rd person.
> if you don't tell them your there for the car show then they will charge you like 115 a night. make sure you book asap. this show is going to be bigger then last year. i didn't book last year till april and there were plenty of rooms then, so make sure you book or you will be outta luck.


 ill be there woth some mk6 guys and PSU:thumbup:


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

thinking about changing hotels to be with the mk6 crowd hmmmm.


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

Bullitt_TDI said:


> thinking about changing hotels to be with the mk6 crowd hmmmm.


 its not like Helen is Ocean City...no matter where you stay you can walk wherever :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

BluishGreen1.8T said:


> its not like Helen is Ocean City...no matter where you stay you can walk wherever :thumbup::thumbup:


 really?...iv never been....haha...first roadtrip is to SoWo....so pumped:beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Bullitt_TDI said:


> thinking about changing hotels to be with the mk6 crowd hmmmm.


 doooooo it anyway! hahaha....might by to hammered to walk around:laugh:


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

BluishGreen1.8T said:


> its not like Helen is Ocean City...no matter where you stay you can walk wherever :thumbup::thumbup:


 ^^this, there is no "strip" to cruise on, there are no real lots to have specific GTG's, if we tried that it'd be gridlock. You don't need a drunk bus, you can stumble between the 2 furthest hotels in down town in less than 10mins. This is a park your car and it doesn't need to move unless you're going to or from the show grounds type of town. :beer::beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Rev. Longride said:


> ^^this, there is no "strip" to cruise on, there are no real lots to have specific GTG's, if we tried that it'd be gridlock. You don't need a drunk bus, you can stumble between the 2 furthest hotels in down town in less than 10mins. This is a park your car and it doesn't need to move unless you're going to or from the show grounds type of town. :beer::beer:


 :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Quality Inn w/ Zimny, johnnyr32 and a few others. Can't wait!


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm so pumped...


----------



## EhsLax (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone know of any hotels that still have rooms? I'm looking to book asap and everywhere i've been trying is booked up.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

EhsLax said:


> Anyone know of any hotels that still have rooms? I'm looking to book asap and everywhere i've been trying is booked up.


 Quality Inn. 

Call first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## EhsLax (Mar 5, 2009)

Alright thanks man! Do you know if they require the whole payment at first or how does this work? haha :banghead:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Anytime! 

Give them your CC info over the phone, but you won't be charged until you show up.


----------



## EhsLax (Mar 5, 2009)

Alright sweet! Booking this mofo as soon as morning hits! haha


----------



## EhsLax (Mar 5, 2009)

Just called up the Quality Inn and got the last 2 queen non smoking room.  The lady Lisa was a big help and it's only gunna be $79 a night for 3 people. Can't complain with that. :thumbup:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

EhsLax said:


> Just called up the Quality Inn and got the last 2 queen non smoking room.  The lady Lisa was a big help and it's only gunna be $79 a night for 3 people. Can't complain with that. :thumbup:


 lucky.. last rooms left cuz everything is booookd!!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

EhsLax said:


> Just called up the Quality Inn and got the last 2 queen non smoking room.  The lady Lisa was a big help and it's only gunna be $79 a night for 3 people. Can't complain with that. :thumbup:


 Good man!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Dude..... SoWo cant get here fast enough!!!!!


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

ninohale said:


> Dude..... SoWo cant get here fast enough!!!!!


 :beer: couldn't've said it better myself!! :thumbup:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

eudorrra said:


> :beer: couldn't've said it better myself!! :thumbup:


 amen....


Coolwater!!!!!!!


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

Country inn and suites


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

isnt everything sold out yet?!?!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## vwhead757 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just booked at the Days Inn :beer:


----------



## EhsLax (Mar 5, 2009)

vwhead757 said:


> Just booked at the Days Inn :beer:


Whatttt?! I tried a month ago and they were all booked.  did they say anything about having extra rooms?


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

owned


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I used hot wire


----------



## vwhead757 (Aug 17, 2009)

EhsLax said:


> Whatttt?! I tried a month ago and they were all booked.  did they say anything about having extra rooms?


He said he had somebody cancel, I got relly lucky and he didn't tell me if they had more rooms but give them a call the number is 706-878-4079


----------



## EhsLax (Mar 5, 2009)

Called them but they're all full. Looks like I'm sticking with the Quality Inn. haha


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

i think just about every place is booked up.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

BluishGreen1.8T said:


> i think just about every place is booked up.


Sucks getting on board late.


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

JHanna79 said:


> Sucks getting on board late.


:laugh::laugh::heart:eace:


----------



## EhsLax (Mar 5, 2009)

I've had a room booked for about a month now. I just wanted a place closer to people I knew but I'll survive.


----------



## vwhead757 (Aug 17, 2009)

EhsLax said:


> I've had a room booked for about a month now. I just wanted a place closer to people I knew but I'll survive.


Yea I couldn't believe how much I lucked out


----------



## oneslowjetta (Nov 18, 2010)

vwhead757 said:


> Yea I couldn't believe how much I lucked out


you saved us kyle  otherwise we would be hurt , but ****... i was still down to go either way lol, ill sleep on your hood, just gimme a blanket .


----------



## vwhead757 (Aug 17, 2009)

oneslowjetta said:


> you saved us kyle  otherwise we would be hurt , but ****... i was still down to go either way lol, ill sleep on your hood, just gimme a blanket .


haha you get the hood... I get lay down inside:laugh:


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

i just booked a room at the hampton inn....rooms are still available...try priceline.com


----------



## Tyrekikr (Sep 17, 2006)

*Behind the Park LQQking Down*

Staying with JRC and crew...


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

QUALITY INN :thumbup:

****'s gonna be off the chain.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

mfbmike said:


> QUALITY INN :thumbup:
> 
> ****'s gonna be off the chain.


Yes... We have quite tge group staying at qaulity inn lol 


Sent Like a Boss using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Yes... We have quite tge group staying at qaulity inn lol
> 
> 
> Sent Like a Boss using Tapatalk


Haha yeahhhh. Gonna be insanely insane :laugh:


----------



## vwhead757 (Aug 17, 2009)

So how's the days inn lol this is my first SOWO and I got soo lucky to get the one room that cancelled and I'm hoping the Days Inn is going to be a good time


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

vwhead757 said:


> So how's the days inn lol this is my first SOWO and I got soo lucky to get the one room that cancelled and I'm hoping the Days Inn is going to be a good time


It's a small town. You'll be with other people from other hotels. You'll have fun no matter what. :thumbup:

Prepare to have the time of your life.


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

oneethree said:


> It's a small town. You'll be with other people from other hotels. You'll have fun no matter what. :thumbup:
> 
> Prepare to have the time of your life.



^ troof. lots of :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## vwhead757 (Aug 17, 2009)

oneethree said:


> It's a small town. You'll be with other people from other hotels. You'll have fun no matter what. :thumbup:
> 
> Prepare to have the time of your life.





sim0nvr6 said:


> ^ troof. lots of :beer::beer::beer:


okay I'm really excited, it needs to hurry up and be may 20th already:laugh:


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

Anyone staying at the econo lodge? The only place I could find that still had rooms


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

My brother and I will be there with my pup. Its probably one the only places in town where you'll be able to get a quiet nights sleep.


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

Cool.... Guess I will stumble back to my hotel and rest peacefully.


----------



## vwman1.8t (Sep 6, 2006)

TONYESC76 said:


> Anyone staying at the econo lodge? The only place I could find that still had rooms


Gonna be booking tonight:laugh:

is it within walking distance of everything?? first year never been


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

vwman1.8t said:


> Gonna be booking tonight:laugh:
> 
> is it within walking distance of everything?? first year never been


Helen is a pretty small town. Everything is within walking distance to everything else. That said, the Econolodge and Quality Inn are the two furthest hotels in town. But still only .5 of a mile from where the show is held, 1 mile to the Helendorf where everyone is going to be partying and hanging out in the parking lot and 1.5 miles to the other end of town.


----------



## vwman1.8t (Sep 6, 2006)

moneytrap said:


> Helen is a pretty small town. Everything is within walking distance to everything else. That said, the Econolodge and Quality Inn are the two furthest hotels in town. But still only .5 of a mile from where the show is held, 1 mile to the Helendorf where everyone is going to be partying and hanging out in the parking lot and 1.5 miles to the other end of town.


Sounds good man appreciate it!! Lookin forward to this show, heard great things:laugh::beer:


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

mfbmike said:


> QUALITY INN :thumbup:
> 
> ****'s gonna be off the chain.


I don't plan on sleeping...all weekend :thumbup::beer::laugh::thumbup::beer:


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Good, that means you can be on the look out for thieves!


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

First time going. We got a cabin out of town. Do the cops harass people driving back and forth late at night? Super stoked on this though


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

.:Rudeboy said:


> First time going. We got a cabin out of town. Do the cops harass people driving back and forth late at night? Super stoked on this though


Cops are a non issue. You'll be lucky if you actually see one the entire weekend. As long as your not being a complete tard you wont have anything to worry about. The police department is small and fairly tolerant. And unlike other towns that host VW shows, Helen actually appreciates our presence and I'm sure they consider us a benefit to the local economy.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

They only have like 2 cops at all times on duty unless they call in the county for extra help due to all the party go'ers. Most likely not unless the obvious noise or revs and all that other dumb ish a "few kids" do, you know.
Cops really are laid back and want to see everybody return year after year for the income we bring in.


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

Sick. Good news on that end. Of course Ill be courteous and not out of control. Just dont wanna worry if I have a few drinks, then cruise back to house. Dont wanna be harassed. Thats all :beer:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

wide_mk1 said:


> I don't plan on sleeping...all weekend :thumbup::beer::laugh::thumbup::beer:


Gonna be a good time, that's for sure.


----------



## eurokid69 (Aug 11, 2005)

were staying here! http://www.vrbo.com/257278#comments 5 min walk to downtown im ok with that!:thumbup:


----------



## jettaagirl04 (May 17, 2009)

wide_mk1 said:


> I don't plan on sleeping...all weekend :thumbup::beer::laugh::thumbup::beer:


ditto!


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

TONYESC76 said:


> Anyone staying at the econo lodge? The only place I could find that still had rooms


I booked a couple of days ago. I had a room at Best Western, and was going to split the room with the guys. But my girl decided she wanted to go. So, this was the only hotel with a room.




moneytrap said:


> My brother and I will be there with my pup. Its probably one the only places in town where you'll be able to get a quiet nights sleep.


:thumbup:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Dennis, I like the fact that you said "my girl....", remember what I told you some time back....


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Dennis, I like the fact that you said "my girl....", remember what I told you some time back....


Remind me again...


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I told you that someone good would come along......


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Rheinland Technik said:


> I told you that someone good would come along......


Thanks man!


----------



## jettaagirl04 (May 17, 2009)

complements of SOWO facebook page:

for all of you last minute people:

Available Rooms:
Quality Inn 706-878-2268 - 7 rooms
Bavarian Brook 706-878-2840 - 10 rooms
Roadway 706-878-2141 - plenty of rooms at $89.00
Super 8 706-878-2191 - a few rooms
...Econo Lodge 706-878-8000 - 2 King rooms at $119.99
Ramada 706-878-1451 - 20 rooms
America's Family Value 706-878-8888 - plenty of rooms at $99.00


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

CABIN WITH LOWE CLASS! :beer::beer:


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

Ramada here...


----------



## 92urS4 (Sep 13, 2005)

Hampton Inn. Anyone else staying there?


----------

